# Part Time Job



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Dglemont said:


> hey guys I had a quick question. I'm a 40 percenter and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with having a part time job at a warehouse while working. just want to make sure im not crossing any lines, or doing anything that could get me in trouble with the union. any advice would be great. by the way I accept OT whenever its offered and try to collect as much rabbit as im allowed.
> 
> thanks


You out of 477? or 440?


----------



## Dglemont (Jul 8, 2017)

joebanana said:


> You out of 477? or 440?




11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats a 40%er?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Dglemont said:


> 11
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Da-um, you got a bit of a commute for a job call, huh? Wait till you turn out.
Are you a first year? They should have plenty of work to keep you busy enough to not need a second job. Especially with school.
Back to your question, as long as it's not a trade related job, like scabbing for a non-union shop, you'll be fine. Ya gotta eat.


----------



## Dglemont (Jul 8, 2017)

drsparky said:


> Whats a 40%er?


40 percent apprentice. or first year apprentice


----------



## Dglemont (Jul 8, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Da-um, you got a bit of a commute for a job call, huh? Wait till you turn out.
> Are you a first year? They should have plenty of work to keep you busy enough to not need a second job. Especially with school.
> Back to your question, as long as it's not a trade related job, like scabbing for a non-union shop, you'll be fine. Ya gotta eat.


exactly the commute is killing me financially. yea I have an interview with ups. so at least its still union. thanks


----------



## Dglemont (Jul 8, 2017)

and yea they definitely keep me busy. but im trying to get a house and pay for a wedding all in the next year


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Dglemont said:


> hey guys I had a quick question. I'm a 40 percenter and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with having a part time job at a warehouse while working. just want to make sure im not crossing any lines, or doing anything that could get me in trouble with the union. any advice would be great. by the way I accept OT whenever its offered and try to collect as much rabbit as im allowed.
> 
> thanks


There should be no issue working a part time while in the union UNLESS that warehouse is somehow in competition with the IBEW which I doubt it is. Several apprentices I work with have part time jobs. They are usually older and have family responsibilities so they supplement there income elsewhere. Just be careful not to let your part time job interfere and by that I mean wear you out so that you are tired and slow in the union because I have seen that also and while I respect that some people have supplement there income with part time work I dont respect that it makes them tired zombies in there "career" job. Remember that last part-one is a job and one is a career and you want to build a good reputation so if you cant handle the hours of also working part time then cut those hours


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I worked weekends at Lowe's in the electrical department all five years of my apprenticeship. Learned a lot about the parts and lighting.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always had a second job and was never asked about it.


----------



## Dglemont (Jul 8, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always had a second job and was never asked about it.




Sounds good. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dglemont said:


> Sounds good. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess I was fortunate since I started in the trade I have always had plenty of OT,


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I guess I was fortunate since I started in the trade I have always had plenty of OT,


I found my long term second job was much better on several levels than just working OT.

I often took days off to go work the second job for more hours.


----------

